# Paphos area.



## Corrin (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, I posted a few months back that my young family and I were thinking of moving to cyprus, probably the paphos area and thinking of starting a business.The business my partner and I were thinking about was something to do with catering like a small cafe or something similiar.Having not been on here for a while and just generally being busy with life in general please could someone give me some information on how and who to contact about setting up or maybe buying a business in the paphos area. As for schools it seems they are pretty good but could someone please tell me the cost for the private schools.I was also wondering are there any good sports clubs around the area, like football and karate clubs etc as my young children are very keen on sport and it would be nice to know that there are some good leisure activities for them to get their teeth into and socialise with other children.We are planning the move for about three years time although the sooner the better as everyone else here on the forum seems to agree the UK is not a nice place to bring up children anymore.
Thanks,
Corrin.


----------

